# Uneven ride height



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

*Problem: uneven ride height*

I've got a problem with the rear ride height on my 98 200SX SE-R. In the back, the passenger side of the car sits about 1/4" to 1/2" lower than the driver side. The front is OK, stock anti roll bar probably keeping things level up front. Anybody know of/experience this? As far as suspension, I have Motivational Engineering rear shock mounts, F/R strut tower bars, KYB AGXs all around, with Progress drop springs and 17s. If anybody has any info on what to look for or how to fix this correctly, I'd appreciate it. Should I check the seating of the springs? bushings? anything I should look for on the beam? Thanks in advance.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

That is the same problem my friend has on his Integra. You might want to check the springs to make sure they are all sitting even.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

make sure the springs are seated correctly and that you have your rear shocks installed all the way up


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

*Thanks for your info*

Thanks, guys.
The suspect seems to be spring sag. I bought the car used, it's a '98, already equipped with a bunch of bolt-ons, so I don't know how long the suspension's been on the car. I would think a product by Progress would last longer than 5 years, but I'll have to check by lifting the whole back end and seeing if it really is the springs. 
Anyone experience problems with the beam causing uneven ride heights? It's got some well thought out geometry but could the beam or one of its connections be causing uneven ride height? 
I'm looking at Ground Control coilovers - but if I decide to change them and the damn car still sits lower on one side, that'll suck. I'll have to check the suspension when I have time. Thanks again.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

If you get GCs you can adjust them, so your car sits even.


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

I have the same probleum.
It gets better and worse all the time.
once I came back from the SCCA prosolo and it sat even.....i thought, "finally!" then two weeks later fucked up again..... I think that the springw twist around in there......
not sure what to do though....

Anyone?


----------

